# Beaubois



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Carlisle says the reason he wasn't getting minutes was because of how well Barea was playing...but Barea wasn't even playing well the first couple games and Roddy still wasn't an option.

I feel like his value ratcheted a hell of a way down after this, so what do we do? You have to figure Barea (if back) is going to be that first guy off the bench if not starting, Butler will hopefully be back, so where does he fit in now? Do you let Barea walk with confidence he can fill the breach? Do you try to showcase him a bit and deal him for a bigger wing player? Do you realize you have a lot of pieces prone to injury and keep him around as insurance?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Between Kidd, Barea, Beaubois, and Terry that isn't enough minutes available at PG. Barea has earned his keep so we should bring him back. 

Showcase him, sure, but then trade Roddy for an SF or PF, preferably a PF since Brewer is an SF in my eyes. That way you could have Barea back up PG, Terry/D. Jones back up SG, Brewer back up SF, (tbd PF), and Haywood backup C.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Honestly, Barea wasn't playing _that_ well. It just happened that he was the only remaining player on the Mavs who could penetrate and create openings. He made plenty of bad decisions and is flat out a liability on defense. Some team might overpay for Barea and his production can be replaced by someone else. I certainly don't buy into this "you've got to keep everyone from a championship team, down to the 15th man thing".


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I think Barea's decision making is fine...and it's definitely better than Roddy's. Offensively, he's well-rounded, can penetrate, finish, and stretch the floor. He applies himself defensively, he's just easy to get around b/c he's small and has a short wingspan. I have a hard time seeing Beaubois catch up to Barea next year even though he's more athletic b/c his decision making isn't as good, he's fould prone on the defensive end, and now potentially injury prone as well. You have to trade one of the two, and I'd sooner trade Roddy than Barea. Stick w/ the proven commodity and hope someone is still trying to take a flyer on Roddy b/c he's young.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Barea is an awful decision maker. He only passes when he has to. That's all you need to know about him.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I got a feeling that some team is gonna try to overpay JJ, and if that's the case, I think you have to let him go. With him gone, that would open up minutes for Roddy.

As far as him not playing in the playoffs, he was not the same coming off his foot injury and got put in Carlisles dog house pretty quick one the Mavs started getting close to the playoffs. I think he will get back to his old ways this off season and come back in better form. He is however more of a 2 guard than a true PG. He has a lot of Devin Harris in him in that way. 

It's gonna be interesting to see how this CBA shakes out and how it leaves the team financially, cause we may not be able to make strong offers to Tyson, JJ and Butler.....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And we just acquired Rudy Fernandez? 

Somebody got to go (c) Big's radio edit


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Got a feeling that Stevenson and Peja are not gonna be here next year.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Still think we need to trade Roddy for a power forward...are we really gonna just ride w/ Brian Cardinal? Since Bass left Dirk hasn't really had a legit backup.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=6708315

Deja Vu from last summer. He wasn't ready to play until December from his last surgery.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ninjatune said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=6708315
> 
> Deja Vu from last summer. He wasn't ready to play until December from his last surgery.


December and the end of September are very different. Even if the lockout doesn't cause any missed games, he should still be ready for the season opener with no problem according to this report.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> December and the end of September are very different. Even if the lockout doesn't cause any missed games, he should still be ready for the season opener with no problem according to this report.


Seeing how he had the same surgery this time last summer and wasn't back until December, I feel fine with that statement.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

It still sucks though b/c it severely damages his trade value. The Mavericks don't need him on the court, they've already proved that, but with the other young teams behind them they need to maximum the value they have out of these late round picks and these injuries to Roddy don't help. It's going to be seen as a recurring injury now so it's not something teams will overlook.


----------



## Shank (Jun 12, 2011)

Barea was a huge factor in the laker and miami series, gotta give credit to the little guy, he torched them


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Chandler and Butler will probably be back, but I wouldn't bet a lot on Barea and Stevenson. Fernandez's acquisition essentially means that Peja is a goner.

I'd predict a Kidd/Fernandez/Marion/Dirk/Chandler starting group next year with Roddy/Terry/Butler/Haywood off the bench.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Well I would think that Roddy's injury puts more pressure on the Mavericks to re-sign Barea.


----------

